# JD 5075e has 675hr and bald front tires!



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

my dad's 5075e mfwd has 675 hrs it has had light road travel ag style tires on the front and are slick as glass. It has not been kept in four wheel drive or had any type of abuse. It is mostly used to put out hay and pull a rake and tedder. Is this the average life span of front tires on a mfwd tractor.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's going to depend a lot on the actual tire, the alignment of the front tires, and the amount of road running. That seems like an extremely short amount of time to smooth a set of fronts with light road travel. Does it have a loader on it?


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

it does have a loader. The tractor was bought new and has never been touched.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What brand and model of tire? Some do last better than others up front . . . Should get at least 2-3000 hours out of MFD fronts though.

Did the lugs wear down evenly?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You can reverse the direction of tread to decrease tractor tire lug wear. I have some Continental brand rear tractor tires that have minimal blacktop wear performing custom hay baling. I have no idea the 100's of miles these tires have traveled on blacktop in the last 20+ yrs. Granted frt MFWD tires are known for accelerated wear even when in 2WD


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I get about 400-800 hours out of front mfwd tires with some road travel. Michelins last much much longer (have a set of 14.9x24 with 3000 hours) but cost at least double.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

They didn't wear evenly and it looks like every other lug wore in the middle. id post a pic but i cannot figure out how to from my phone.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

Here are the fronts every other lugs is flat


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

Finally here it is


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

treyrooster said:


> Finally here it is


You consider those slick as glass?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Check your toe in and inflation pressures. Toe in should be near zero. Be aware that outside of the right front tire is going to wear faster if you drive on the right hand side of crowned roads. Also if everything is normal the outside half of each front tire will wear more than the inside half because of the chamber of the axle.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Swap them side to side for more wear on the other side of tread.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Makes me wonder if the fronts are disengaging from fwa when they are supposed to? e series have been known for their electrical mis-functions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

A dealer suggested it has the wrong axle. I don't even know if that is possible. But it is for sure wearing more on the outside middle. I would estimate it having less than 100 miles on road, he loads it and hauls it from farm to farm. How do you measure the toe in?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

treyrooster said:


> How do you measure the toe in?


Measure from inside tire to inside tire on the very front end and then go behind the tires and measure from inside tire to inside tire from behind the front tires. And as Gearclash stated earlier, you want as close to zero(neutral) on your fwd tractor. I measure from the inside of a cleat horizontally on 4wd.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking at the picture I’d say they are toed in way too much and under inflated. Loaders are hard on MFD tires, easy to overload the tire, then you start to see cracking prematurely. However, to me, it is worth something to lose some tire life running under inflated sometimes to gain a better ride and more productivity. Tires are a wear item after all, within reason of course.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I wish I could get 400hrs on my 5100e front tires


----------



## Macndee (Jun 7, 2019)

The 5e stock tires are the bargain basement 6ply Galaxy agritrac ii.

the 5075e fronts run about 200 a pop as opposed to decent right-sized radials that are close to 500 each plus the larger rims.

The same tractor in UK and Europe wears 320/70r24's on front and 480/70r28 on back standard..Far more substantial and way better suited for for the tractor, especially for loader work.

Additionally, less ground pressure and a better ride.

My new 5075e gets delivered this coming week and is headed right for the tire shop!

I'll sell the takeoffs and cover close to 1/2 the upgrade, about 1500$
Cheers, Mac


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

treyrooster said:


> Finally here it is


If you call that worn out you should see how far I take tires.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, I think like a lot of farmers, we take them down the tube sticking out of the holes wore through the casing.



Stxpecans123 said:


> If you call that worn out you should see how far I take tires.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I am thinking about this post more. I have to agree with the guy who said the tires are just too small. 
A 5075e I think has smaller tires than my 5100e. And I think the tires on the 5075e were the same size as what our Kubota m8540 had. And that Kubota would burn through tires worse than the 5100e. Then I have a maxxum 140 that has way bigger tires and they last. Granted they are radials.

But seems the bigger the tire the flatter the running surface.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Stxpecans123 said:


> I am thinking about this post more. I have to agree with the guy who said the tires are just too small.
> A 5075e I think has smaller tires than my 5100e. And I think the tires on the 5075e were the same size as what our Kubota m8540 had. And that Kubota would burn through tires worse than the 5100e. Then I have a maxxum 140 that has way bigger tires and they last. Granted they are radials.
> 
> But seems the bigger the tire the flatter the running surface.


The smaller the tires the faster they turn thereby burning more rubber.


----------

